# preferred tourney shocker



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

What is the preferred shock leader for tourneys? Not the size, actual name brands.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

OK, allow me to rephrase that, I am not asking what regulation diameter is, but brand name and lb. test is what I am looking at. I don't have much of a selection around here per se, so when I head to decent shops, I would like to know what to buy instead of hoping that line "X" has the properties I am looking for. Been burned a few times. I am looking to practice with what I would be using in tourneys.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

My prefered tournament shockleader comes from the UK. It is .75mm Suffix shockleader, I think it's 60 lb test. It is hard to get over here.

Ande makes a good quality green hi vis shockleader in 60 lb test that mics out good. The Bass Pro shop house brand "Titeline" 60lb test yellow hi-vis is also good line and cheap too. Big Game 60 green also works well.

I've used all the above in competition.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> My prefered tournament shockleader comes from the UK. It is .75mm Suffix shockleader, I think it's 60 lb test. It is hard to get over here.
> 
> Ande makes a good quality green hi vis shockleader in 60 lb test that mics out good. The Bass Pro shop house brand "Titeline" 60lb test yellow hi-vis is also good line and cheap too. Big Game 60 green also works well.
> 
> ...


Tommy, is that Sufix Superior ? That is what I am currently using, bought it locally at Green Top in Richmond, but bought it in the large bulk spool. Not sure about availability in smaller spools.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mark,

It is Suffix Surf, 80 lb test .75mm.

Tommy


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Mark,
> 
> It is Suffix Surf, 80 lb test .75mm.
> 
> Tommy


Same one I use. It is actual leader line and not fishing line used for leader line.

CB


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

curtisb said:


> Same one I use. It is actual leader line and not fishing line used for leader line.
> 
> CB


CB

What is difference between fishing line and actual leader line?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfish said:


> CB
> 
> What is difference between fishing line and actual leader line?


Apparently you can find fishing line here, and leader line you can't...... Just messn' around Carry on....


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I like 80lb/0.033"Spiderwire Super Mono in Hi-Viz Green for the 150/175gm 

& Rapala Saltwater 50lb/0.028" in Hi-Viz Green for 125/100gm

The later I got from Bass-Pro at $1.49 for a 1/4oz (283yds) spool


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kingfish said:


> CB
> 
> What is difference between fishing line and actual leader line?


The strech is different on leader line versus regular fishing line. leader line also runs a little stiffer than regular mono on most I have seen.

The Sufix leader line is smaller diameter per lb test than most US made lines(80lb/.75mm) and is limper too(cast alot better).
I use to use regular US mono as a shock leader for tourney casting but since getting the Sufix I don't use anything else. I get it from Veal's mail order in the UK. Since I also use Diawa Tournament for my main line in tourney casting, I just order both when I need them.

CB


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

curtisb said:


> The strech is different on leader line versus regular fishing line. leader line also runs a little stiffer than regular mono on most I have seen.
> 
> The Sufix leader line is smaller diameter per lb test than most US made lines(80lb/.75mm) and is limper too(cast alot better).
> I use to use regular US mono as a shock leader for tourney casting but since getting the Sufix I don't use anything else. I get it from Veal's mail order in the UK. Since I also use Diawa Tournament for my main line in tourney casting, I just order both when I need them.
> ...


I don't quite follow, you're saying it stiffer but limper for casting, and what difference does it make what #test if the casting requirements are for diameter.

The only differences I see are; it says UKSF approved and costs one hell of a lot more.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Tommy, is that Sufix Superior ? That is what I am currently using, bought it locally at Green Top in Richmond, but bought it in the large bulk spool. Not sure about availability in smaller spools.


surfcat

I got a spool of the suffix surf shock leader, send me 36 feet of the bulk line you got and I'll send you 36 feet of the surf leader and we can both compare and see if enough difference exists, to make a difference


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Kingfish,

Sufix was good value when it was on 200m (218yd) spools then Gardner took over in 2002, reduced the length to 150m (162yd) and put the price up - typical for a carp based company.

Take a look at this link http://www.uksf.sea-angler.org/siteindex.html
and read the very bottom.

Only been around the tourney circuit since the mid 90's and have used many different leaders through this time. 
Siglon is up there in the top 3 though very hard to come by. I used Sufix for a while and then had too many problems with it so I then changed to Ultima Powerflex - great leader and easy to find.
I looked for a leader with less stretch and found the Spiderwire Super mono and love it - not to be used on very stiff rods as it loads them very quickly - great for Primo/XTR's.
The Rapala line a stumbled across this in 2005 and think it's great - knots well and has minimal stretch - slightly oversize for the B/S but very good.


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Mark,
> 
> It is Suffix Surf, 80 lb test .75mm.
> 
> Tommy



That's what Nick Meyer was using when I visited last month!

OOps scratch that, it was the superior

Is there much difference?


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tippet said:


> That's what Nick Meyer was using when I visited last month!
> 
> OOps scratch that, it was the superior
> 
> Is there much difference?


Yes, Sufix Superior(80lb/.80mm) is regular mono and it is larger in diameter than the Sufix Surf Leader(80lb/.75mm). I used the Superior for a while but the Surf leader cast a lot better in tourneys. It doesn't cost a lot more for the perfomance gain I get in tournaments. With it's smaller diameter it is easy making a smaller tie in to your main line(smaller knot to go thru the guides).

CB


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I use the superior in 60 lb test, I think it is rated at .75, can't recall micing it to check.

Not sure I would need 80 lb test, tho it might give you a slight benefit in less stretch during loading of the rod. As fas as castability, it's thru the guides and on its way in a micro second, so not really conerned in that regard.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Hey Tommy*

As this is about shock leaders, any conclusions re the package contents? BB


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

A simple question? actually what´s the correspondance in shock and nylon between lb test and diameter in mm or inches? I mean for an actual dia size there are lots of diference in breaking resistance in lb or kg for different brands of nylon.
The reels says for example 200 yds of 17 lb, but what means that in diameter?

Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Neil,

I've only been to the field once since the package arrived. I did try the Tuff Stuff and it seems to work great.

I'll give you more feedback when i get the chance to spent some more time in the field.

Tommy


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

That's one more time than me - LOL


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i use sufix surf 80 lb .75....btw their "fishing line" not leader sufix tri is also .75 mm 80 lb...use it for fishing


----------

